# Homemade cart for the Smokin-It #2.



## grampa doodie (Jun 25, 2012)

Just finished building a rolling cart for my Smokin-It #2 smoker. I made a couple small (but deep) drawers for aluminum foil, paper towels, rubber gloves, two timer/thermometers, etc.

The two casters on the left are swivel/lockable casters and the two on the right are fixed. Rolls very nice!!

Behind door #1 on the left is a set of three tubs that hold my wood chunks. Behind door #2 on the right is my liquor cabinet, fold-out 55" LCD TV, and chase lounge. :)

Gramps.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 25, 2012)

Very Nice!

TJ


----------



## grampa doodie (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks TJ.

Gramps.


----------



## deltadude (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice looking and appears really well built.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 26, 2012)

That turned out very nice indeed


----------



## sqwib (Jun 26, 2012)

Great craftsmanship.


----------



## raygunter (Jun 26, 2012)

What a nice cart.  Great workmanship.

From the marks on the driveway looks like you got a couple of "Helper Doodles" too


----------



## driedstick (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats pretty cool - good job.


----------



## wildflower (Jun 27, 2012)

very, very nice


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 27, 2012)

That is a nice fit and looks good also.


----------



## mike fitz (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, that looks great! With none of the carpentry skills my grandpa had I ended up ordering the manufacturers cart, I don't think I can fit the TV or lounge in it though...


----------



## grampa doodie (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments everyone.

Very observant Ray. My wife and I have the world's greatest little neighbor kids. 6 of them 7 years old and younger. We come home to the most beautiful "driveway art". Plus their dad is a county cop with canine. We have entertainment and security all in one bundle. :)

As for the cart. It's working out nicely. Can't say I'd change a thing at this point. Normally when I build something, I discover that something that needs to be changed at some point down the road. But not for this cart. Maybe larger wheels, handlebars, and a motor. :)

Gramps.


----------



## nozzleman (Jul 9, 2012)

Great job, very impressive. Now build me one!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow that's a great piece of craftmanship!!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 10, 2012)

That's some fine work there.


----------



## riblet1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice cart! I guess I should have built one instead of being lazy and buying theirs.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice job!!!


----------



## magikben (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful! I just sold my #2 and about to order a #3. I need to build a little enclosure for it and you gave me some ideas.


----------



## grampa doodie (Sep 2, 2012)

If anyone would like to have the dimensions, just let me know. I'd be more than happy to share them with you.

Gramps.


----------



## barb37 (Apr 24, 2013)

I would love to have the dimensions !  Thank you very much!  Barb37


----------



## grampa doodie (Apr 24, 2013)

Will do Barb. Give me a day or more.

Dale.


----------



## barb37 (Apr 24, 2013)

No hurry Dale as I just order the smokin it 2  for my hubby !  Thank you!  Barb


----------



## michief (Apr 24, 2013)

Not a day goes by that I don't wish I had the handy gene, it was left back several generations ago in my family


----------



## grampa doodie (Apr 24, 2013)

Your hubby is going to love the #2 Barb.

Dale.


----------



## grampa doodie (Apr 24, 2013)

Love your statement Michief. Maybe some day you'll find that gene. ?? :)


----------



## grampa doodie (Apr 24, 2013)

OK Barb, I ran out in the garage during the commercial break of American Idol. :)

The following dimensions are for just the cabinet.

Overall height: 37 inches

Overall width: 31 inches

Overall depth: 19 3/4 inches. (This includes the face frame on the very front of the cabinet. This also gave me plenty of room for the plastic containers that I use to store my wood chunks.)

Width of the area where the smoker sits: 19 inches

Width of the top surface of the tower on the right: (Work area if you will.) 12 inches (This gives you the total width of 31 inches.)

Height of four blocks that go under each of the smoker's legs: 1 1/2 inches (This props the smoker up high enough to allow the drip pan to be used.)

Then I threw four 5 inch casters under the cabinet lifting it up to a final height of about 42 inches. Two casters are locking/swivelers and the other two are non-locking non-swiveling casters. If I were to do it all over, I think I'd change the two rigid casters to swiveling lock type casters. Not a real big deal, but I think it would maneuver a whole lot better with four swiveling casters.

Feel free to ask any other questions. I'd be more than happy to help you out with your cabinet Barb.

Dale. "Gramps"


----------



## barb37 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks so much Dale!  Dimensions look good and I will give them to Jerry with his new smoker!  Lol. Smoker arrives tomorrow and we arrive to our NY home on Tuesday!  Jerry has all his tools there!  Thanks so much for doing this and especially interrupting your show!  Lol. Our kids have the gas and charcoal smokers but I wanted electric as we are retired and the smokin it looks like a good choice!  We got the 2.  Thanks again!  Barb


----------



## grampa doodie (Apr 25, 2013)

You are very welcome Barb. Holler if you need any more info on the smoker cart.

The plastic tubs that I store my bags of wood chunks in were purchased at Wal-Mart. I do believe they're a well-known brand name (Rubbermaid perhaps.), so you'll most likely find them at just about any major retail store. They keep the wood nice and dry...and organized.

Happy smoking, Dale.


----------

